# What all to put on a Relabel



## Bfox (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello,

I am going to be relabeling my t-shirts with my own custom screen printed logo and info. I live in Texas, and have not been able to find a clear answer on this... What all do I have to include on the label to be legal?



Thanks


----------



## krikster (Aug 8, 2013)

Well I can tell you what I have heard from a guy I work with in the making of his own dye sub shirts and he said when I asked if I needed to put the country of origin, and the contents/care. He said that only has to be on there if you ship or sell out of the country. With that said if you plan on that type of commerce I will tell you that you need COO, Care, and Contents. If you want to be more safe than sorry then ask your local state and federal government to make sure before getting fined. Fines will cause you to shut your doors faster than not pricing right!


----------



## krikster (Aug 8, 2013)

And to be even safer with less work then just stick it on there and you won't have to worry any at all. If you plan on doing international sales then you better make sure your labels have the language translations of each country you will be selling and shipping to or you can get screwed. I worked for Avery Dennison and we made labels for retail brands. That is what we had to include into it all. Under Armor and Nike were like small books of info since they work in so many countries.

We had a guy that was good at cartooning and he cartooned a person with a label dragging the ground making fun of how much crap had to be on a label for legal purposes....lol Go check his stuff out http://www.gordonandaduka.com/


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

The education dept at Ryonet will have the answer you seek.....when I took their class he told us what was required but it didn't matter to me so I spaced on through it


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

krikster said:


> He said that only has to be on there if you ship or sell out of the country.


This is incorrect. Which is why it's smart not to listen to people without confirming with the source directly.

According to FTC rules this is what you HAVE to have:

Full company name or your own RN#. You can't use the RN# found on shirt.
Fiber Content
Country of Origin
Care Instructions

Here are full rules: www.ftc.gov/tips-advice/business-ce...y-through-labeling-requirements-under-textile


----------



## krikster (Aug 8, 2013)

splathead said:


> This is incorrect. Which is why it's smart not to listen to people without confirming with the source directly.
> 
> According to FTC rules this is what you HAVE to have:
> 
> ...



Pretty much what I was saying. I know we had to at Avery, but I also knew we shipped over seas....However that is why I said to play it safe just do it and you should have no issues.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

krikster said:


> Pretty much what I was saying. I know we had to at Avery, but I also knew we shipped over seas....However that is why I said to play it safe just do it and you should have no issues.


Kirk, I wasn't saying not to listen to you. I was saying when anyone tells you things, semi-trust but verify. Especially on major cost factors like labels. Screw up on those and you'll find yourself having to reprint a batch of your merchandise.


----------



## krikster (Aug 8, 2013)

splathead said:


> Kirk, I wasn't saying not to listen to you. I was saying when anyone tells you things, semi-trust but verify. Especially on major cost factors like labels. Screw up on those and you'll find yourself having to reprint a batch of your merchandise.


No I didn't take you for saying that, I was just agreeing with you. I even thanked you for more clarity with the link. When the guy I spoke of told me what he said I shrugged my shoulders and left it all off, I thought well that is a first I heard of it, but he either knows something I don't or he will be bit in the arse one day....if he does then he will learn the hard way is all I chalk it up to. I personally would do it because I rather do it and find out I don't, then not to and find out I have to.

I feel the same way when it comes to religion. I rather adhere to it and find out it was all made up then to not and find out I will be smoking the eternal turd in hell!! Lol


----------

